# Types of milk



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

I wondered what considerations have to be made when changing the milk used in a drink?

Current we use skimmed but wondered about almond milk

I look forward to hearing from you,

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffee_jon said:


> I wondered what considerations have to be made when changing the milk used in a drink?


Taste


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

would you make a tournedos rossini with quorn?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If it's because you are lactose intolerant, you'd be better off buying that milk with added lactase in it. If it's because you like almonds, fair enough. But it probably will be tricky to get decent microfoam and I have no idea what the optimal temperature for achieving that would be with almond milk. I know soy milk is tricky and will turn to chunks before it gets to a good temperature.

What's the end purpose? Lactose intolerant? Vegan? Nut taste? There is a milk substitute called Alpro Professional that works ok AFAIK.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Years ago .... Years and years ago when I though adding syrups to lattes was a good idea, I tried using banana milkshake milk to make a latte.

that made me physically wretch ... Don't use flavoured milk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha what? Fair play for experimenting but that's got to be pretty left field! Mind you, I put tonic water in a shot of espresso once just for lolz. I think it was DFK's idea and I *think* he was joking but I thought hey, let's try it - the worst that can happen is I'll end up pulling a funny face like Scotford when he tried bulletproof coffee with butter. Thing is, it was actually quite nice as a summer drink - coffee flavoured Campari soda kind of vibe.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

We're in the unfortunate position where my partner can't have milk. She has to have dairy free, gluten free and soya free. We've tried all the 'mylk' types they do, but not struck on any of them. I tried steaming hazelnut milk but it won't microfoam (tastes a bit like kinder eggs). Just bought the mild tasting version of almond milk, but not tried it yet.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I put tonic water in a shot of espresso once just for lolz. I think it was DFK's idea and I *think* he was joking ... Thing is, it was actually quite nice as a summer drink - coffee flavoured Campari soda kind of vibe.


Foa it's "a thing". Fwiw even some cafes were also selling espresso and tonic. YMMV.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

I tried to foam the coconut milk, not straightbfrom the coconut, but the processed milk'substitute' that comes in a 1 litre tetrapak.

Didn't work

Just got hot...


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Foa it's "a thing". Fwiw even some cafes were also selling espresso and tonic. YMMV.


Here is an example. . . .

http://www.coffeearoma.co.uk/black-tonic


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Foa it's "a thing". Fwiw even some cafes were also selling espresso and tonic. YMMV.


I put espresso tonic on the menu at the weekend, only sold a couple but with the Foundry Congo beans it was tasting awesome. Can't get over the horrible foamy head you get on it though


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Had a good 'Irish coffee' served by Laynes at a book launch event last night. Didn't get chance to ask him about it but I was impressed. Really creamy, thick milk that just sat in top of the drink. Anyone else seen these?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> I put espresso tonic on the menu at the weekend, only sold a couple but with the Foundry Congo beans it was tasting awesome. Can't get over the horrible foamy head you get on it though


Foamy head? Bleurgh. Cold brew and tonic is nice.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Foamy head? Bleurgh. Cold brew and tonic is nice.


Mmmm foamy head.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I put espresso tonic on the menu at the weekend, only sold a couple but with the Foundry Congo beans it was tasting awesome. Can't get over the horrible foamy head you get on it though


sounds familiar....!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> Mmmm foamy head.


Maybe see a doctor?


----------

